# VES repair update... still need help?!?!



## wtennelle (Feb 3, 2017)

Ok guys.. need you help. 

I started off with the clasic issue. 2nd row screen was blank and third row showed split screen. 
I purchased the ribbon repair kits and completed the repair. 
Upon powering on the Routan, two major changes are apparent. 
1- both the second row and third row screen are not split screen..... not sure if this is a good sign or not. hoping it is since the 2nd row was blank and now shows something. 
2- the button to turn VES is GONE from our front screen display option. So when I click on Media to switch to turn on VES .... there is nothing there.. no option to do anything VES realted. 

Help????????


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Perhaps retrace your steps. I know it's a pain, but didn't take all that much time in the end. I found the ZIF connectors were a little pesky to get them to seat properly, probably b/c I was tenuous about putting too much pressure on them.

Also, did you disconnect your battery before doing the work? The original instructions tell you to do so, but the follow-up video instructions say not to do so. If you did, you're supposed to pull the fuse to the VES system before disconnecting/connecting your battery. There is a TSB about it to avoid jolting the VES system. You could try pulling the fuse to the VES system, disconnecting the battery again and touch the two battery cable connectors (disconnected) to each other to discharge static electricity. Then re-connect your battery, reinsert the fuse to VES and see if it shows back up.

Otherwise, I would post a question to whoever you bought the replacement cable from. Did you buy it on ebay from *this guy*? If so, go to *Doug's youtube page* and post your questions there for assistance. He seems responsive to his customers who are having problems.

If you bought it from *CircuitBoardMedics*, they seem to also be responsive with a reference on their listing to call a toll-free number for any installation questions or problems.

Good luck, and post back to close the loop on this.


----------



## pmassey31545 (Sep 13, 2016)

I think I'm gonna jump back on mine tomorrow, even though my van technically isn't working because the transmission is acting crazy. Maybe we can get this figured out.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

OP, in re-reading your post, it seems the ribbon was the original culprit and replacing it worked since both screens are now showing something and you no longer have split screens. Did you disconnect battery before pulling apart the ceiling console? I would pull the 30 amp fuse to the VES (see owner's manual) and then disconnect the negative cable from your battery. Touch the negative cable to positive cable a few times to discharge static electricity, or wait a half hour and come back to it. Then reconnect negative cable to battery, re-insert fuse to VES. Then see if that fixes things. I'd do that as an easy starting point even if you didn't disconnect the battery during the initial repair.

See this thread. Happy ending on page 3 with process described above: http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...-battery-and-jump-start-2008-Town-and-Country.

Are you unable to play anything from either DVD source from the head unit or the lower DVD player? My primary/secondary player reversed at one time and I had to go back in and change them back so that the lower DVD player was primary. Try both DVD players and see if either works on 2nd or 3rd row screen. Double-check VES settings for that.

If it's not either of those, I think you have a loose ZIF connection on the ribbon and you need to disassemble/reassemble again.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

M12 is the 30 amp fuse to amplifier/radio. The M10 is the 15 amp fuse to VES/DVD/video module. Try pulling both before disconnecting battery.

5th Gen Chryco minivan fuse diagram with labeled photo of TIPM:

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/122513-5th.-Gen.-Fuses-complete.?highlight=TIPM


----------



## wtennelle (Feb 3, 2017)

Ok so here is the update. 

Turns out everything worked fine. For some reason, when my car is one and in PARK, the VES is not an option to select. I can view the movie on the front screen. 
So basically, I fixed everything and simply turned on the car and keep it in Park and nothing happened. No VES button and I was dejected. 
My family and I decide to go to Disneyland and on the way I say to my wife, hey lets just try the video thing again, maybe it wilbe different now that I am driving. 
Low and behold, the VES suddenly was an option and the screens lit up without issue.


----------



## pmassey31545 (Sep 13, 2016)

So I have to take a trip to Disney to get my VES working? A new VES is cheaper. I'll just stay home.


----------

